# Live from the blind 5-5-2014



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bornforsurvival said:


> I wasn't able to get out until 7 this morning (we forgot baby formula at my parents so I had to go buy some more...)
> 
> 
> Heard some gobbles around 7:30 but nothing after that...deer, squirrels, tons of birds, but no turkeys.
> ...


Kid should have been weaned before turkey season started. :evil::lol:


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

Same bird. ... Diff photo. Enjoy. Thanks y'allllll.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

3of us were hunkered down in pentagon blind near the bustling town of Freeport.had 2 hens and 2 toms come in at 6:45 am.buddy dan shot a 21lb 2yr old,wife missed his brother.


----------

